# Safty video got me thinking



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

The company i work for has basically no safety equipment or anything. I think my big question here is when are you supposed to wear arc flash protection, and when do you actually wear it. Or do you not have any either. We rarely work on 600v but when we do we are just expected to be extra careful. I've seen some bad video's on flash burns and i don't particularity want to be that guy who is missing an eye and 4 fingers.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

threewire said:


> The company i work for has basically no safety equipment or anything. I think my big question here is when are you supposed to wear arc flash protection, and when do you actually wear it. Or do you not have any either. We rarely work on 600v but when we do we are just expected to be extra careful. I've seen some bad video's on flash burns and i don't particularity want to be that guy who is missing an eye and 4 fingers.


Gee, would that be a non-union contractor your working for? Have toolbox safety meetings weekly at your shop?
Ever have an OSHA or safety engineer come out on a job? You only get one life, are you willing to lose it for a cheapo boss? Look at it from your famlies point of view. Have kids? Want to see them grow up?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Gee, would that be a non-union contractor your working for? Have toolbox safety meetings weekly at your shop?
> Ever have an OSHA or safety engineer come out on a job? You only get one life, are you willing to lose it for a cheapo boss? Look at it from your famlies point of view. Have kids? Want to see them grow up?


Boy, you sure love to hump that union vs. non-union tree at every turn don't you?

InPhase277


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Boy, you sure love to hump that union vs. non-union tree at every turn don't you?
> 
> InPhase277


What ever it takes.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> What ever it takes.


To do what?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> To do what?


Get the point across. We all need to work smarter and not harder, while being safety conscience at the same time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Get the point across. We all need to work smarter and not harder, while being safety conscience at the same time.


So what does working for a non-union shop (your assumption, not mine) have to do with it?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So what does working for a non-union shop (your assumption, not mine) have to do with it?


In my area the guys I know that aren't union laugh if I mention a safety meeting or anything like it. Maybe it isn't like that by you but it is here. Even guys in the FD, take safety as a joke.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> In my area the guys I know that aren't union laugh if I mention a safety meeting or anything like it. Maybe it isn't like that by you but it is here. Even guys in the FD, take safety as a joke.


You paint with a very wide brush then. I've worked for several non-union shops in the past that were (pardon my French) quite anal about safety.

One in particular wrote me up for two safety violations in one fell swoop. I walked up to the job table that had the prints, and took off my hard hat and safety glasses so I could wipe the 4 gallons of sweat off my face just to be able to read the prints (it was over 100°F that day), and I got written up for not having my hard had and safety glasses on. No ifs, ands or buts.

Are there some Merit shops that don't give a tinkers' d**n about safety? You bet your sweet bippy. But don't lump them all together. Being, or not being union has absolutely nothing to do with company policy about safety.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You paint with a very wide brush then. I've worked for several non-union shops in the past that were (pardon my French) quite anal about safety.
> 
> One in particular wrote me up for two safety violations in one fell swoop. I walked up to the job table that had the prints, and took off my hard hat and safety glasses so I could wipe the 4 gallons of sweat off my face just to be able to read the prints (it was over 100°F that day), and I got written up for not having my hard had and safety glasses on. No ifs, ands or buts.
> 
> Are there some Merit shops that don't give a tinkers' d**n about safety? You bet your sweet bippy. But don't lump them all together. Being, or not being union has absolutely nothing to do with company policy about safety.


 
Gee all I did was ask the guy if it was a non-union shop.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Gee all I did was ask the guy if it was a non-union shop.


That's the problem though. EVERYTHING is a union/non-union argument with you (and DVR, Lawn Guy and others). The lot of you seem like a bunch of BA's trying to convince the rest of the world that your way of thinking is better, regardless of the other person's views. 
Regardless of the topic you turn it around and bring this discussion into it. It REALLY IS getting tiring!

Some of us don't want what you have. Period. Accept it.

I see this mentality with politics, religion, etc. A few guys always going off about how everyone else is wrong and why.
I don't like it with political and religious discussions and I don't like it with this. Which is why I TRY to stay out of it. Sometimes I just can't keep my mouth (fingers) shut though.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That's the problem though. EVERYTHING is a union/non-union argument with you (and DVR, Lawn Guy and others). The lot of you seem like a bunch of BA's trying to convince the rest of the world that your way of thinking is better, regardless of the other person's views.
> Regardless of the topic you turn it around and bring this discussion into it. It REALLY IS getting tiring!
> 
> Some of us don't want what you have. Period. Accept it.
> ...


Lighten up and relax it's the weekend.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Lighten up and relax it's the weekend.


How can I? I'm non-union, so I must work 178 hours a week in order to pay my bills.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

what was the topic.....i forget


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

Threewire, I don't have the answers to your questions at my fingertips, but they are VERY important questions (especially if your employer can't answer them). I would encourage you to get in contact with the appropriate local authority (anonymously if you fear that your employer would frown upon it) to get full answers to all of your safety questions. Be warned, the answers you get might scare the hell out of you, and might also make you feel that your fellow employees deserve to know these answers also. Remember, we only get one mistake and no more chances after that. We have the legal RIGHT to refuse to perform a duty that our employer assigns us if a reasonable person with proper training would deem the assignment unsafe. And ultimately we are the only ones responsible for our own safety. Employers can have the best safety program ever devised and implemented, but if they aren't there to physically restrain us from doing something that goes against our training, then, in my opinion, it is our fault if we get hurt. Receiving and always following proper training are the keys to avoiding injuries.
Wow...sorry about the soapbox rant guys. I was a carpenters union steward for 10 years and all that union/non-union safety talk got me kind of riled up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

*RANDOM READ YOUR POST AND UNDERSTAND:*



> In my area


.

*IN MY AREA....*it is not that way everywhere I see union and open shops doing horrific electrical practices and I see union and open shops doing the right thing.

IT IS NOT ALL UNION VS OPEN SHOP. 

It is good you are union, it is good you work for a good high quality contractor, it is good you are a top notch union member and employee. BUt it is not always that way. 

I respect your post, I respect your knowledge, but 

GAWD you sound like a TIRED broken record.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

if your boss doesnt provide you with the basic safety gear (at least hrc 2 flash gear, fall harnesses, etc) then you should look for a new company. after all whats more valuable, making more money by not buying proper gear or your life?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Safety equiptment.....what's that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Safety equiptment.....what's that?


We don't need no steekeen safetey equipment!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

go to this page and find NFPA 70e and read it. It speaks to the safety issues you are asking about.

http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_agreement.asp?id=


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nap said:


> go to this page and find NFPA 70e and read it. It speaks to the safety issues you are asking about.
> 
> http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_agreement.asp?id=


Why do these links always come up "*Online Access to NFPA 409: Standard on Aircraft Hangars, 2004 Spanish Edition" ???*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why do these links always come up "*Online Access to NFPA 409: Standard on Aircraft Hangars, 2004 Spanish Edition" ???*


 
¿Usted no ha aprendido a leer español todavía?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

threewire said:


> The company i work for has basically no safety equipment or anything. I think my big question here is when are you supposed to wear arc flash protection, and when do you actually wear it. Or do you not have any either. We rarely work on 600v but when we do we are just expected to be extra careful. I've seen some bad video's on flash burns and i don't particularity want to be that guy who is missing an eye and 4 fingers.


How can any contractor now-a-days be excempt from USA's current safety mandates?

We couldn't even squeek 8 years ago without complying with every safety reg on the planet. I am sure nothing has been relaxed since then.

No wood ladders allowed on the project. Evidently the drafters of this reg have never seen a fiberglas fire . . . 

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> .....No wood ladders allowed on the project. ....


Egads! Then I guess they don't want pipefitters putting in a sprinkler system then?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Egads! Then I guess they don't want pipefitters putting in a sprinkler system then?


Yes, those pipe fritters were wanted (at least their end product was wanted  ) If they bid, they had to suck it up just like the rest of us bidders.

Don't think I've seen a fiberglas 'A' frame either. Probably available now-a-dayz.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah there available, we have one and it weighs about 200lbs. I have seen an old wooden one and can't believe people used them, pretty sure it weighed 400lbs.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Don't think I've seen a fiberglas 'A' frame either. Probably available now-a-dayz.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone



We have 4 of them.


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

those pictures are pretty good i've seen alot of them before.but don't laugh thats our competition.and also say what you want about unions.without them that is how all of us would be working.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys gotta stop following me and my guys around with those dang cameras of yours.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

My favorite is the "white ninja" lineman:laughing:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=70E04&src=nfpa&order_src=A292

If you want to know about safety and what arc flash protection you should wear I would recommend that you buy this book (NFPA 70E) The company I work for is very safety conscious and we all go through a class on arc flash protection put on by our safety guy who knows that book very well. Many of the large companies that we do work for require us to be trained in the NFPA 70E and to abide by it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> My favorite is the "white ninja" lineman:laughing:


No way! The guy with the wheelbarrow on his head just kills me! :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> No way! The guy with the wheelbarrow on his head just kills me! :laughing:


 
I used to go to islands for scuba diving often, so I got used to seeing people carry all types of things on their heads, from baskets of fish to water jugs to large boxes.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Right !


----------

